# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  USB RS-485 Tx/RX

## plouf

adaptor, ΤΧ ΚΑΙ RX 

υποδοχή db9 + ξεχωριστό πλακετάκι με κλέμες

αριστη κατάσταση στο κουτί του ΑΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΠΙΗΤΟ , τεμάχια 3

τιμή κάθε τεμαχίου 15ευρώ

----------

